# Handel Consort and Quire Concerts April and July 2010



## bongos

BROCKES PASSION- NZ Premiere
Saturday 10th April 7pm 
Pitt St Methodist Church
.

Daughter of Zion - Gina Sanders
Beloved Soul - Jayne Tankersley
Petrus - Iain Tetley
Jesus - O'neal Mendoza
Judas/Centurian - Peter Stewart
.

We believe this to be NZ premiere of the complete, orchestrated Brockes Passion by Handel. With a tenor Evangelist who narrates the story and a series of short, often dramatic choruses and reflective chorales, one might almost think that Bach was the composer. However, the beautiful melodies of the solo airs: tortured singing from Jesus, reflective from the Tochter Zion (daughter of Zion) and the hopeful Glaubige Seele (beloved Soul) alongside the decisive Judas and Centaurian are unmistakably Handel's. The entire story of the Passion of Jesus is told, from His betrayal by Judas, to His horrific death. With a wonderful line-up of top NZ soloists, you will not want to miss this special event.
.

Tickets may be purchased by sending a cheque with SAE to:
Handel Consort & Quire, 8 Parramatta Place, Howick.
In doing so, you save 10% off the door prices below.

Door Sales may be puchased at the following prices: 
Adults $35, Seniors $30, Students $10, Groups 6+ save $5 each
Ticket-holders have the best seats reserved, avoid waiting in queues and save 10% on door-entry.

Enquiries Tel. 535-5493

Parking is available at the Mercury Lane carpark building which will be kept open until 11pm. 


.



XERXES- Opera in concert
Saturday 10 July 7pm
Pitt St Methodist Church
.
King Xerxes - Elisha Fai
Romilda - Emma Roxburgh
Arsamene - Beverley Hicks
Amastre - Penelope Watson

Handel's hilarious comic opera which opens with King Xerxes' famous love song (Handel's largo) to.....a tree! But the laughs don't stop there...the entire plot is a series of bungled love trysts and triangles; scheming sisters and brothers, and confused parents and servants. It's not often you hear such glorious music and enjoy a good laugh at the same time!
.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Hey Bongos, will definitely try to come to Xerxes. Hope you remind us again closer to the time!


----------

